# Bank sort codes



## Jim (18 Oct 2004)

Anyone know where I can get a free list of all Irish bank sort codes? Is there any website?



Thanks


----------



## guest (18 Oct 2004)

*sort codes*

Try all the banks websites directly, they have a list of the sort codes for every branch.


----------



## Jim (18 Oct 2004)

*Sort Codes*

I need an entire list regardless of the bank


----------



## D (18 Oct 2004)

*Sort Codes*

You can get it off the IPSO website(www.ipso.ie) there's a charge - not sure how much


----------



## Max Hopper (19 Oct 2004)

Try SWIFT. For *National id:* use _9%_ and *Country name:* set to _Auld Sod_. There are 900 entries...


----------

